# Favorite shoes/boots for 3D



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Just wondering what you wear and it found to be best platform while shooting 3D. 

In the summer last year I used my Merrell half sandals half shoe that allowed for flat platform but still had traction and breathed on those hot days. Other than that I may also use muck boots early season when it wet but they get my feet hot. 

This year and looking at a summer waterproof footwear that is at least 10-12" tall that are comfortable for long day on 3d course and not hot as Hattie's. I have bad feet and need good support so I am picky and those cheap rubber boots don't help but actually hurt my feet.


----------



## RMC (Dec 11, 2009)

I wear HiTek hikers from bass pro. Good traction and ankle support fro rough trails


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't really have a favorite, but do believe in competing with the same foot wear I use during practice or that really comparable.
Practicing wear tennis or running shoes and then competing in cowboy boots isn't a option.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Flip flops

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> I don't really have a favorite, but do believe in competing with the same foot wear I use during practice or that really comparable.
> Practicing wear tennis or running shoes and then competing in cowboy boots isn't a option.


I agree.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> Flip flops
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Between the toes for dry days and over the foot for wet days or vice versa.....?

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Tammy shoots in flip flops on normal summer shoots.


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

I would love to see these ASA guys shoot an IBO course in flip flops.

Mindel hikers best boots I have ever owned


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Merrell Hikers. Best I've found for me. They keep my feet comfortable and dry.
Those Merrell sandals are very comfortable.


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

I usually wear flip flops too. But always bring rubber boots with me, just in case it's a mucky course.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

HardcoreArchery said:


> I would love to see these ASA guys shoot an IBO course in flip flops.
> 
> Mindel hikers best boots I have ever owned


I wear Vasque hikers with a firm sole when flip flops don't cut it....and occasionally Lacrosse knee boots. I've shot my fair share of IBO. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I wear Merrell shoes for 3D. They are rugged enough to help clear the shooting stake and still comfortable like tennis shoes. I agree that you should compete in the same shoes that you practice in.


----------



## PAbowhunter86 (Oct 10, 2005)

Normally I wear New Balance 474. If it is really muddy or wet I wear whatever goretex boots I grab.


----------



## CenterXshooter (Nov 3, 2012)

Steel toe work boots. Year round. I might need to do some stomping and kicking. Lol


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

CenterXshooter said:


> Steel toe work boots. Year round. I might need to do some stomping and kicking. Lol


Pointy ones at that lol


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

keen sandals in the heat...mucks for texas (usually)...new balance gore-tex hikers when its just a bit wet and muddy or hilly...


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

I wear good quality hikers or walking/running shoes with a good heel height{to compensate for getting lazy on my heelsin the shot},but Levi wears 99cent flip-flops most of the time;go figure.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah on most courses I can get away with my Merrells but need to find a better mud boot that are at least 10" tall due to some shoots last year had 6-8 of mud and one had up to 18" of standing water. Lol 

In the spring we carry a black foot locker with our muck boots, extra shoes and spare socks for both of us, also great way to store muddy boots in car/truck


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Salomon trail shoes and hikers


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Keen hikers or running shoes, may have to give flip flops a try.


----------



## Kaptain (Jun 2, 2011)

Flip flops or Merrill's


----------



## 1tex3d (Jun 13, 2002)

I will probably be wearing my Inov8 Trailroc... Unless were shooting in horrible weather


----------



## Rhys A (Jun 18, 2010)

Gore-tex lined Adidas golf shoes always ... great grip , comfortable, and the design puts your weight over the right part of your feet ! 

Can you guys really shoot in flip flops over there ????


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

Dry days, I wear Saucony trail running shoes or Merrell Chameleons. Wetter days I wear Asolo TPS 520 backpacking boots. Always wear wool or wool blend socks to keep my feet well cushioned and dry.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3.


----------



## DRBowman (Jul 7, 2006)

Tennis shoes or hiker style boots. Way to much cactus and other thorny brush in this part of Texas. But we do have a few that shoot in sandals.


----------



## 45 x (Dec 4, 2011)

the keen and merrillls are so expensive to wear in the woods, ( just hate to get them dirty) the flip flop type shoe (usually purchased at any type of dollar store) seem to work out perfect for me, when walking through mud or water all you have to do is hose off your feet when you get back to the club house after the shoot, then hose off the flip flop type shoe and your ready to go.
Also look for the Nike or Adiadas type athletic sandal some have a velcro enclosure that goes over the top of your foot, those are the ones that I really like, try to match them with the same brand white or black cotton sock for those cooler morning shoots, ( try to stay out of the water as the sock will tend to retain the moisture)
Just my 2 cents........Good Luck and shoot straight.


----------



## pit adder (Nov 7, 2012)

merells goretex n vibram HANDS DOWN THE BEST ALL AROUND LOW ANKLE AND MID HIKERS !!!


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Crocs


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Flip Flops...


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I dont think I have been to a shoot wear you could were filp flops lol. And I have been in the game since 1986 I guess the mountains here in oregon and washington were most of the shoots are requier at least a running shoe most people were hikers.Vtf you shoot redding in flip flops your a better man than I.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

I guess it is a generational or upbringing thing, but I do not wear flip flops, even at the beach, and it cracks me up to see guys wearing them to a 3D shoot. Yes, it can get hot here in Georgia in the summertime, but every 3D event I have been to has been in the woods. You know, that place where you go hunting and wear SNAKE BOOTS when it is warm. In addition to the snakes, we have fire ants, yellow jackets that nest in the ground (and are often disturbed by the lane clearing for the shoot), scorpions, poisonous spiders, poison oak, poison ivy, poison sumac, briars, sharp stubs left by machetes and bush hogs clearing lanes. I saw a guy wearing flip flops cut his foot really bad on the sharp edge of the top of a shooting stake recently. It was the kiddie stake and he was blindly following the guy in front of him without looking at the ground, and caught it mid-stride.

I like my feet intact and my blood inside my body, so I wear hiking shoes or boots, depending on the temperature.


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

i wear crocks with the laces alot... comfy and cool.


----------

